# Starter Pen Kit Advise



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

I think I would like to give pen turning a shot. Any advise on a starter set? I've been looking at this one from Craft Supplies USA. Is this the way to go to get my feet wet or would I be better off going a different route?

I am clueless when comes to pen turning so any advise you guys can throw my way is definitely appreciated.


----------



## Foresta Design (Dec 26, 2011)

If you have a woodcraft nearby then find out if they have a pen turning class coming up. At my store it is 40 bucks and they have everything you need. Quick easy way to find out if you like it. Cheaper than a lathe.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

No I have a lathe, just never turned a pen or have any of the little parts and tools it takes to do it.:smile:


----------



## davidpensfan87 (Apr 16, 2012)

I bought that one in February. My only complaint is that the set screw in the barrel trimmer stripped out. I ended up buying the barrel trimmer set from woodcraft. If you decide to continue turning pens (which you most likely will because it is very addictive), then I would check out Penn State Industry's website. They sell pen kit assortments that you pay for the multiple pen kits and the bushings, drill bits, and barrel trimmer sleeves are free. Have fun and post pictures of your pens and any questions you may have. 
David.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

I've looked around Penn State's site before but never noticed that about the kits. Thanks


----------



## davidpensfan87 (Apr 16, 2012)

dmh said:


> I've looked around Penn State's site before but never noticed that about the kits. Thanks


They call them bundles.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Are there any woodturning clubs in your area or any other woodturners around you? I found a friend that turns pens and got me hooked a few years ago and I've never looked back. If your a member of facebook there has got to be someone near you that turns pens that would love to help. Swing by Woodcraft and ask about their "Demo" classes. They are free and on a weekly basis.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the help. I didn't hear a "h$ll no don't order that set!" :laughing: so I went ahead and it arrived on Wednesday.

I gotta say after two pens under my belt I think I may be hooked. 

Here's my second one made from a scrap piece of Mahogany I had laying around.


I'm off to order more kits! Thanks again!:thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

That looks great, I like your pen stand 

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Foresta Design (Dec 26, 2011)

Real nice. What finish did you use?


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Foresta Design said:


> Real nice. What finish did you use?


Thanks, I'm not sure of the brand but it's the friction polish that came in the starter set. All it really says on the bottle is "Craft Supplies USA High Friction Polish". I looked on their site and didn't see a house brand. I like it. It goes on easy and leaves a nice finish. Real easy and simple to use.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

You'll be hard pressed to find nicer people or better customer service than the folks at Craft Supplies.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

excellent :thumbsup:

I think the finish they include in the starter kit is Myland's Friction Polish


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks Great :thumbsup:


----------



## Foresta Design (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah the friction Polish is great but I think I may start using CA. A pen of mine got drenched in a downpour and washed all the Polish off. Since water is CA activator it should hold up better if its rained on.


----------



## Tnm9304 (Jan 8, 2012)

That looks good for your first pens.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Foresta Design said:


> Yeah the friction Polish is great but I think I may start using CA. A pen of mine got drenched in a downpour and washed all the Polish off. Since water is CA activator it should hold up better if its rained on.


I never liked friction polish on any of my pens, ca is the way to go....

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Just my opinion, but CA looks like plastic to me and if I wanted a plastic pen I'd turn acrylics ( which I absolutely can't stand the smell of). But to each their own and do what works best for you or what you like.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Well it was fun while it lasted. I think I may have to take a number to use the lathe now.:smile: It's all cool though, it's great spending time with the kids in the shop.:yes:

Here's Paige's pen...


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Just make sure that young lady keeps her hair well tied.


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

Mark, You are off to a good start. Craft Supply is an excellent source to buy from a couple others are www.beartoothwoods.com and www.exoticblanks.com
The best natural finish that I have found is the walnut oil/shellac/carnuba from http://doctorswoodshop.com/?tx=9WE0...&amt=35.00&cc=USD&cm=False;-1;;0&item_number=


----------

